# B14 Lucino Grille-



## Citratox (Apr 12, 2004)

In the picture on the purple car with the B14 LUCINO GRILLE- , on http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/ It looks very shiny behind the grille.. what is this? BTW i think im going to buy this grille :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats just the horn and radiator
it looks 'shiny' from the flash on the camera
i guess if you wanted a shiny grill you could get some chrome mesh to replace the black plastic


----------



## Citratox (Apr 12, 2004)

thank you


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

YW
BTW I know the guy personally who runs Liuspeed, you can be confident in his products. He's a good guy and will only sell you the best quality stuff


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

although you can get hte same quality stuff elsewhere.. liuspeed is a great seller.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Chuck said:


> although you can get hte same quality stuff elsewhere.. liuspeed is a great seller.


thanx "chuck" thats a great thing to say....... luispeeds a great seller and can get something not EVERY seller can get


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Alot of those items are pretty hard to get. Liuspeed is the only retailer I know of that has some of those items, not to mention all the SKZ products.

BTW, I'm in the slow process of updating his page with new pricing and new products. Check the page in a few weeks for new stuff. I'm also adding in the A34 Maxima and all the Altimas.

I'm glad we're getting some people from outside the forums and even new members that don't know Liu. Looks like the site is becoming a success.


----------

